# B-29 Crash Site Trail



## RyanMR05

A B-29 crashed near Wasilla, Alaska in 1957. It is now an ATV or Off Roading trail to get to the crash site.

Let me know what you think, of course good and bad!

1. Friends Toyota






2. My Yamaha Grizzly 700





3.





4.





5.





6.





7. Mt. McKinley


----------



## Art Photographers

I have the same Yamaha Grizzly. It is an awesome machine to go out in the wild with. But it will not help you get wild life pictures because it is too loud. I have been trying to find a solution to that. However I do not have that gorgeous landscape here in NY to use it on.


----------



## photo28

Like the last one the best. Some nice shots. A few are a bit overexposed in my eye though. 

Cedarhurst, NY? I'm right near you.


----------



## RyanMR05

It is loud and a friend of mine has the same one as mine with a aftermarket exhaust which makes his even louder. Here is the thing about riding here. You want it to be loud! 

Even though I have a Smith and Wesson 460 strapped to my chest and bear spray, I still don't want to encounter a big momma grizzly. Most the time you can still see wildlife in the distance. (where I like them)(too many close calls with bears and moose for a life time)


----------



## RyanMR05

> A few are a bit overexposed in my eye though.


 
I think number 1 and 6. Is that what you think?


----------



## photo28

RyanMR05 said:


> A few are a bit overexposed in my eye though.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think number 1 and 6. Is that what you think?
Click to expand...


Yep... and oh I missed 2, love it.


----------



## Josh220

I think a lot of them are over saturated.


----------



## photo28

Josh220 said:


> I think a lot of them are over saturated.



Yeah, I was getting at that also. Number 2 has a nice crisp focus tohugh.


----------



## SteveD

Nice! .......... but where is the B29?


----------



## ocular

SteveD said:


> Nice! .......... but where is the B29?



 I would like to see pictures of whats left of the plane too.


----------



## RyanMR05

I have been really busy! Here is the B-29. (what's left of it)


----------



## jackieclayton

you'll have lots of good military history photo-ops like that here in Guam... :thumbup:

I love #7 of Mt McKinnley... gorgeous!


----------



## jarhead2042

nice. bein a pilot and a history buff do you have any info on the crash...i did a little search and didnt find very much


----------



## GFreg

Really!?  That much of the plane is still there?  I am sure the Air Force could find a few spare men to haul it out of that beautiful landscape.  I guess it is pretty cool actually.  I just didn't really expect so much to left out there considering how long ago this crash happened.  Nice pics, OP.


----------

